# R11 Driver Soleplate



## stevelev (Jun 6, 2012)

On the R11 / R11s the sole-plate can be rotated varying degrees. This is supposed to adjust the face angle of the club from Closed through neutral to open.

My question is pretty simple, why is this different from just rotating the grip slightly so the face sits closed / neutral / open.

I can understand the weight adjustment and the loft adjustment but is this gimmick just a step too far for gullible golfers.

I have the R11 fairway wood, and have tried the sole-plate in all positions and it made no difference whatsoever. Does anyone have a factual explanation of the adjustability of the the sole-plates.  Maybe this is why no other manufacturers offer them, cause that is all they are a gimmick.

Even though this post may sound negative, I love the R11 / R11's and on trackman and the range the outperform all other clubs I have tried.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2012)

i played with a 3 handicapper who uses this, when i asked him can you see and feel a difference he said yes


----------



## stevelev (Jun 6, 2012)

bigslice said:



			i played with a 3 handicapper who uses this, when i asked him can you see and feel a difference he said yes
		
Click to expand...

The soleplate is just a bevelled piece of metal, it only alters the face if you completely ground the club during address. And then once it is off the floor it has no effect whatsoever on the flight of the ball or the feel of the club. 

Maybe the placebo effect, I think dressing well for a game makes me play better. I just feel more comfortable, still crap but comfortably crap.
:fore:


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2012)

Its not a placebo effect It gives you a repeatable reference for grip. You could also adjust the rubber grip and line it slightly open or closed but would take quite a while to get it right for each individual.


----------



## stevelev (Jun 6, 2012)

I get what your saying, but that is only repeatable if you ground the club to take your grip or address the ball, otherwise ineffective me thinks.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*



stevelev said:



			I get what your saying, but that is only repeatable if you ground the club to take your grip or address the ball, otherwise ineffective me thinks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but if you don't ground the club you cannot be sure you have the same grip each time. Remember Adjustable drivers. etc, have no ridge to use as a reference on the back of the grip. So you can grip it anywhere around it and it still feel right. You can grip it with the head upside down and the grip will still feel right. So if you don't ground the club you could be gripping it open, closed or square and not really know. In fact there would not be much point having an adjustable one in the first place.


----------



## Stub (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

Reading this thread has given me a clue why I did not understand what difference the sole plate makes. I have an R11 and ried closing the face with the sole plate with no noticeable effect...but I don't ground the club when taking a grip so maybe I'm doing it wrong. Went back to neutral sole plate and all seems to be going OK.

Have a lesson tomorrow on driving so will be interested to get my pro's view.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

I think the Jury's still out as to the effectiveness of this.

Some seem convinced it works and others equally convinced it has little or no effect.

Brendy - can you see a difference when you change the setting? Is it obvious?


----------



## brendy (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

It is, on the r11s as it has 5 points so from one extreme to the other is is very noticeable. MY driver is neutral and 3 wood is slightly open. When I set it to closed on the range I do indeed hit a different shape, you must ground the club though. I dont understand why anyone would grip a club hovering, makes no sense.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*



brendy said:



			It is, on the r11s as it has 5 points so from one extreme to the other is is very noticeable. MY driver is neutral and 3 wood is slightly open. When I set it to closed on the range I do indeed hit a different shape, you must ground the club though. I dont understand why anyone would grip a club hovering, makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

I grip the club by hovering it but I use a ribbed grip on all my clubs so I can feel when the club is in the correct position. 

To be honest, most decent players will set the alignment of the clubface by looking down on the club, not by adjusting a gimmicky plate on the sole.


----------



## brendy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

But letting the club settle, look down and grip is better than assuming you have it correct. If that is gimmicky, what does that make a ribbed grip?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*



brendy said:



			But letting the club settle, look down and grip is better than assuming you have it correct. If that is gimmicky, what does that make a ribbed grip?
		
Click to expand...

There is absolutely nothing gimmicky about a ribbed grip, it is a good solid aid to lining up and feeling where the headhead is during the swing. And they cost about Â£3 from Gamola as opposed to more than Â£300 for an r11 driver. 

It is just another typical Taylormade gimmick to suck gullible people in to buying something they don't need and has no benefit.


----------



## brendy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

So an incorrectly fitted grip and a badly set up sole plate are any different?
Watch any pro golfer, none of them grip with the head in the air, be it woods, irons nor putters.
The sole plate is an adjustable option, the white head could be claimed to be more of a gimmick than anything, does it put me off? Nope.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: R11 Driver Sole plate*

Actually, lots of pro golfers grip with the head in the air, Justin Rose is the only one that springs to mind. He stands behind the ball, lines the club up on his target then addresses the ball without regripping. Plenty more do the same but I can't think of any names of the top of my head.

But if the soleplate works for you then that's good, carry on using it  :thup:


----------

